# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  لینک های مفید جهت برنامه نویسی موبایل

## zehs_sha

سلام این 2 تا لینک جهت علاقه مندان برای برنامه نویسی بر روی موبایل :

http://www.palowireless.com/java/tutorials.asp

http://java.sun.com/developer/J2METe...01/tt1114.html

----------


## milani

سلام
می شنه لینکهای مفبد تری از این هم رو پیدا کرد مشکل اینجا که بعضی از نرم افزار ها رو نمی شه تو ایران به علت تحریم دانلود کرد و به وسیله او ن برای موبایلها برنامه نویس کرد.
http://www.symbian.com/index.jsp

//bornad mobile 
http://www.borland.com/us/products/core_sdp/index.html


//Noki 
http://www.forum.nokia.com/
www.forum.nokia.com/training
http://www.forum.nokia.com/tools
-------------------------------------
//for C++‎ and vb
http://www.forum.nokia.com/appforge
-----------------------------------
//Sun Java Studio Mobility 6
http://wwws.sun.com/software/products/jsmobility
-------------------------------------------
//Sun J2ME™ Wireless Toolkit 2.1_01
http://java.sun.com/products/j2mewto...nload-2_1.html

----------


## milani

یه سایت جدید
http://opensource.nokia.com

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.garret.ru/~knizhnik

چند تا سورس جالب! مثل نقشه دیتابیس با XML ,...

----------


## rezaTavak

کلی سورس:
http://j2me.ngphone.com/opensource
http://www.jibble.org/
http://openwap.org
برنامه چت:
http://elechat.sourceforge.net/

برنامه آماده:
http://www.getjar.com/software/Java/All
http://www.midlet.org

----------


## milani

آقا رضا دستتون درد نکنه .
اگه بازم از این سایتها هست تو سایت بدین تا همه از اون استفاده کنند.
من می خوام برنامه برای دوربین موبایل بنویسم که ا بتونم رنگها رو از هم تشخیص بدهم.
خواهش می کنم اگه چنین سایتی هستش که منو راهنمایی کنیدو اونا رو تو سایت قرار بدین تا همه از اون استفاده کنند.
با تشکر از همه دوستان عزیز

----------


## rezaTavak

http://www.garret.ru/~knizhnik/mobile.html

هر چی خواستم لینک بالایی را اصلاح کنم نشد این لینک بهتره.

دیکشنری نقشه- زبان برنامه نویسی pCalc , ماشین حساب و کشیدن گراف- نقشه شهرها و...


خیلی خوب بود!

----------


## Voldemort

آقا من چطوری می تونم J2ME رو دانلود کنم. از تو خود سایت Sun و  همینطور Nokia نمی ذارن؟!!!

----------


## zehs_sha

http://www.developer.com/java/j2me/p...0934_1561591_2

----------


## zehs_sha

اینها برای مطالعه بد نیستند : Connected Device Configuration (CDC)   Connected Limited Device Configuration   Mobile Information Device Profile

----------


## zehs_sha

MIDP Database Programming

MIDP Network Programming 


MIDP for Palm OS 1.0: Developing Java Applications for Palm OS Devices:
http://developers.sun.com/techtopics...alm/index.html

----------


## zehs_sha

*  MIDP GUI Programming: Programming the Phone Interface                              * 
--------------------
_Wireless Java (second edition)_, _The Unofficial Guide to LEGO MINDSTORMS Robots_

----------


## mamo2me

بررسی دیتابیس های توزیع شده درشبکه های کامپیوتری

----------


## m_nazari_iran

با سلام خدمت تنی چند از اربابان جاوا 
لینک زیر یک کتاب در ارتباط با Java 2 ME 



لینک دانلود

http://www.flazx.info/NEtKZ4Hf/1590594797.zip.htm


امید است لذت ببرید

----------


## m_nazari_iran

با سلامی دوباره خدمت تنی چند از حضار محترم و محترمه برنامه نویس جاوا
این دومین کتاب در این زمینه است 
نام کتاب
Core J2ME Technology


لینک دانلود

http://www.flazx.info/NEtKZ4Hf/0130669113.zip.htm

امید است لذت ببرید

----------


## khosroanjam

دوست خوبم اقای نظری من نمی تونم کتابها رو دانلود کنم  وقتی روی لینک  کلیک می کنم وارد سایت http://www.jazar.info/ می شود میشه کمکم کنید من به این کتاب ها نیاز دارم

----------


## m_nazari_iran

با سلام
دوست من از این لینک استفاده کن

http://www.flazx.com/category75.php

کلیه کتابهای مجانی همون Free   اجنبی ها
در رابطه با برنامه نویسی موبایل

دوست شما 
نظری

----------


## ریاحی

می تونید از این سایت هم استفاده کنید .
MyTel.ir

----------


## blue_5ive_dev

خیلی ممنون

----------


## faazema

سلام
یه سوال داشتم بچه ها
از کجا می شه فهمید که یه گوشی موبایل جاواست یا نه؟
البته قبل از نصب هر چیزی مثل فایل jar???
لطفا اگه می دونید جوابمو بدین
ممنون

----------


## benyamin_pc

شما این پست رو چند جا می ذاری؟اونم تو تاپیک هایی که به موضوعتون ربطی نداره؟! تو همون تاپیک هم که تازه جوابتون رو دادم !!!

----------


## faazema

*سلام بچه ها* 
*من یه برنامه دیکشنری براب موبایل نوشتم*
*فرمتش جاواست*
*اما نمی دونم چرا فقط روی گوشیهای سونی اریکسون اجرا می شه؟؟؟؟؟*
*روی گوشی نوکیا نصب می شه اجرا هم میشه اما کار نمی کنه!!!!*
*لطفا اگه کسی می دونه راهنماییم کنه؟*

----------


## saeedsam7

سلام دوستان . من یه مدت یه هفته ای هست که دنبال این کتاب می گردم . هرکی بتونه لینکی از این بده واقعاً ممنون می شم ازش .
 شدیداً لازم دارم کتابو .

اسم کتاب
*Mobile 3D Graphics: Learning 3D Graphics with the Java Micro Editio*


لینک سایت amazon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mobile-3D-Gr.../dp/1598632922 
 		 	 		          		                  		 		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## asif1358

پنج مقاله با سورس کامل در سایت fekrenaw.com
fekrenaw.com

----------


## spiderman200700

https://www.facebook.com/JavaAndOtherPrograming

----------


## sms.seyedipoor

سلام
اگه سراغ دارین چنتا لینک فارسی بذارین...
واسه موبایل java
کسی در مورد کلاس canvas مقاله ای نداره؟(موبایل)

----------


## abolfazl98

سلام
میشه از اول ساخت دیکشنری با تلفظ برای جاوا رو آموزش بدبد؟

----------


## mojtaba8585

با سلام من می خوام برنامه نویسی اپلیکیشن برای موبایل رو یاد بگیرم یه سوال داشتم 
1- با چه نرم افزاری برنامه نویسی جاوا رو انجام بدم 
2- چه نرم افزارهای دیگه باید داشته باشم ؟
کلا چی کار باید بکنم ؟ :متفکر: 
ممنون

----------


## mojtaba8585

واقعا سوالم اینقدر سخت بود که کسی جواب نداد ؟

----------


## arasportal

*اجزای اصلی استراتژی توسعه اپلیکیشن موبایل*

در این شکی نیست که اپلیکیشن های موبایل آینده تجارت را شکل می دهند. آمار نشان می‌دهد که تا سال 2017، 25 درصد از داد و ستدهای آنلاین در گوشی‌های هوشمند و تبلت‌ها صورت خواهد گرفت.
مطمئناً این به معنی آن نیست که شرکت شما از آنچه که در این زمینه انجام خواهد داد، کاملاً مطلع است. استراتژی برنامه های کاربردی موبایل در شرکت شما چگونه است؟ چه برنامه‌ای برای به موفقیت رساندن این استراتژی ها دارید؟ ......

ادامه در لینک زیر:
http://www.padid.net/fa/blog/applica...pment-strategy

از وب سایت پدید

----------

